# would you kill a two year old Gobbler ??



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so you have a bird Gobbling his head off he comes in puts on a show ,then you can see that he is a two year old bye the body size and beard 6-8 inch what would you do


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2014)

What do U do.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoot him!


----------



## rotalley (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea I'd kill a two year old gobbler. it's legal why not? I've killed two year olds with a 10 inch beards.


----------



## pnome (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have killed them but the crazy thing is I been seeing a group of what I think are two year olds on trail cam but they have small body and beads are about 6-9 inch but the body looks like a jake very strange could these be jakes I cant tell they are not fanning


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 28, 2014)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> I have killed them but the crazy thing is I been seeing a group of what I think are two year olds on trail cam but they have small body and beads are about 6-9 inch but the body looks like a jake very strange could these be jakes I cant tell they are not fanning



If I'm not mistaken, I've heard the late Ben Rogers Lee talk on a CD about turkeys like you describe. I think he called them the " true wild strand". He claimed they had smaller than normal bodies, long beards and were darker in color than most wild turkeys.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 28, 2014)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> ok so you have a bird Gobbling his head off he comes in puts on a show ,then you can see that he is a two year old bye the body size and beard 6-8 inch what would you do



Most of my toughest birds seem to be lone two year olds.  I gladly kill them if I can.  I've never had one of those coming in putting on a show, that I can recall.  They seem typically scared of a butt whupping tough to get in close enough for a shot.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 28, 2014)

*What Would I Do ??? !!!*



MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> ok so you have a bird Gobbling his head off he comes in puts on a show ,then you can see that he is a two year old bye the body size and beard 6-8 inch what would you do



I would definitely "Choot" Him !!!! Head Shot  !!!


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty sure beard length and body size has nothing to do with the age of the bird.  Spurs is what one would have to see to make a guess and it may not be 100% correct.  All I am looking for is a full fan and at wing plumage to tell if it is a mature bird.  If it is a mature bird, two years old or older, then I am taking a shot if it is given.


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 28, 2014)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> I have killed them but the crazy thing is I been seeing a group of what I think are two year olds on trail cam but they have small body and beads are about 6-9 inch but the body looks like a jake very strange could these be jakes I cant tell they are not fanning



Could be young toms that were hatched late.  Killed a young tom last year that I do not believe was quite a two year old.  He had a full fan, weighed about 17 lbs, and had a big ole head on him, but his spurs were a 1/2" and his beard was 5".  All feathers indicated he was not a jake but a mature bird.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 28, 2014)

What would I do???  I'd put the bead right on his noggin and squeeze the trigger!!!  That simple


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 28, 2014)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> I have killed them but the crazy thing is I been seeing a group of what I think are two year olds on trail cam but they have small body and beads are about 6-9 inch but the body looks like a jake very strange could these be jakes I cant tell they are not fanning



With beards like that they're not jakes


----------



## six (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm holding out for five year olds, four year old if it's the last day.


----------



## smackdown51 (Jan 28, 2014)

haha shoot um right in the gord. its all about the rush to me, long beard and spurs is just another plus to me


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2014)

QTM 

Beard and full fan.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Jan 28, 2014)

Jake = pass
Full fan = dead bird


----------



## sman (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes. How ya know he is two?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2014)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Jake = pass
> Full fan = dead bird



Precisely!


----------



## fredw (Jan 28, 2014)

Will-dawg said:


> What would I do???  I'd put the bead right on his noggin and squeeze the trigger!!!  That simple



This.


----------



## sman (Jan 28, 2014)

Would you shoot this one?  Scrawny looking beard?


----------



## sman (Jan 28, 2014)

He had a full fan. That's all I cared.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I try not to but I have. It is really hard to judge a gobblers size and beard length from a moving vehicle. Especially early in the mornin when you been drinkin.


----------



## GLS (Jan 28, 2014)

six said:


> I'm holding out for five year olds, four year old if it's the last day.



A lot of them have fake ID cards so be careful.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 28, 2014)

MOUNTAINZ2 said:


> I have killed them but the crazy thing is I been seeing a group of what I think are two year olds on trail cam but they have small body and beads are about 6-9 inch but the body looks like a jake very strange could these be jakes I cant tell they are not fanning



What you are most likely seeing is last seasons jakes that have molted and have their first full fan and are growing their beards on out. This is a group I have watched all last spring and summer a group of 4 and 6 jakes that buddied up this fall and tried to woo these hens this last November 14th first pic was from the stand, other pic is from a trail cam that morning. They all have 7-8 inch beards and if they hang around will make for a fun spring. And yes I will shoot a gobbling 2 year old any day.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 28, 2014)

Walks like a man, talks like a man, acts like a man. They might be small but they'll be just as tough. Well 2yr olds can come in running. At the moment he steps out at under 40 with a full fan he will be getting a ride home. Full fan acting grown id introduce him to some hevi-shot and start looking for his buddies.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 28, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I try not to but I have. It is really hard to judge a gobblers size and beard length from a moving vehicle. Especially early in the mornin when you been drinkin.



That's tough to do alright!!


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 28, 2014)

six said:


> I'm holding out for five year olds, four year old if it's the last day.



Nice to see someone else.. I am trying to advance the age structure of my gobblers and grow more mature gobblers.. Dang neighbors shoot every thing they see with a full fan.. 

Now if I could just get some hen permits and start balancing the gobbler to hen ratio so that I see more intense strutting action.. It would be nice to have gobblers running wild in April and May searching for a Hot Hen.. We have so many hens they just strut in circles all day for the 5-10 they have..


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jan 28, 2014)

GLS said:


> A lot of them have fake ID cards so be careful.



Yep, would have been a nice 'un next year.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes I will!!!


----------



## slick head hunter (Jan 28, 2014)

I would  have him flopping on the ground like a mashed cat


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 28, 2014)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Jake = pass
> Full fan = dead bird



This ^^^^ I find it baffling that this is even being discussed. If it is a mature bird you better be shooting.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 28, 2014)

I call them super jakes, ive run into it several times. Old timer told me they were born really late and there beard / spurs haven't had time to grow in yet.
A couple of years ago I kept hearing this big roaring gobble on the next property over. I spent several mornings through out the season trying to work this bird to my side. Later after the hens went on the nest I got him to come to the edge of the pasture where I could at least see him. He had a thick beard but it was only 5-6 inches long. Full fan smaller than expected body.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 28, 2014)

They get my heart pumping just the same ....... Bang


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I try not to but I have. It is really hard to judge a gobblers size and beard length from a moving vehicle. Especially early in the mornin when you been drinkin.


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 28, 2014)

Would a bear crap in the woods of course id shoot it


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 28, 2014)

Does a cat have climbing gear?


----------



## MKW (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, sir...without hesitation. 

Especially if I'm hunting public land cause, evidently, on public land, a 2yr old is equal to a 5yr old private land bird.   
Now if you kill a 2yr old on private land, it's like stepping on a turkey egg on public land.  

Mike


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mature gobbler=dead
Jake=dead if I hadn't killed one


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 28, 2014)

2 year olds are the superstars of putting on a show, I LIKE EM!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 28, 2014)

I try not to. I'll save those for the inexperienced or kids. I try to at least shoot 4yr olds or better. What I actully look for are spurs greater than 1.5 inches.


----------



## six (Jan 28, 2014)

You can pass on them once you learn to age them by their gobble.  No need to see the beards or spurs once you know the difference between their gobbles.  If they don't gobble, then you may need to see the spurs and beards.  

What's the challenge difference between a late season two year old and an early season three year old?


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 28, 2014)

What do you guys do, measure their spurs before you shoot them?I somehow don't think the turkeys I hunt would let me.


----------



## gobblerexpress (Jan 28, 2014)

davisd9 said:


> Could be young toms that were hatched late.  Killed a young tom last year that I do not believe was quite a two year old.  He had a full fan, weighed about 17 lbs, and had a big ole head on him, but his spurs were a 1/2" and his beard was 5".  All feathers indicated he was not a jake but a mature bird.



I have also encountered a few birds through the years like this. My only explanation was a late hatching and the bird was 1 1/2 rather than 10-11 months old.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 28, 2014)

davisd9 said:


> Pretty sure beard length and body size has nothing to do with the age of the bird.  Spurs is what one would have to see to make a guess and it may not be 100% correct.  All I am looking for is a full fan and at wing plumage to tell if it is a mature bird.  If it is a mature bird, two years old or older, then I am taking a shot if it is given.



You have to pull his teeth and compare them to the "chart" to determine age.  
Oh wait.

I agree.  Tail feathers tell the tale along with spurs help.  Beard length is Never a given.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2014)

My 2yr olds usually have a 10" beard. So I ain't gotta worry about it


----------



## Wildcat47 (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoot without question


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 28, 2014)

My goodness.....


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 28, 2014)

Not above killing 2 year olds.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 28, 2014)

six said:


> You can pass on them once you learn to age them by their gobble.  No need to see the beards or spurs once you know the difference between their gobbles.  If they don't gobble, then you may need to see the spurs and beards.
> 
> What's the challenge difference between a late season two year old and an early season three year old?



 Been at this business a long time and like they say you cant judge a book by its cover, you cant judge a bird by his gobble either. If I did it on every one I heard I would be the one walking into camp with the bird that brings the comment ( WELL HE WILL EAT GOOD )


----------



## six (Jan 28, 2014)

Paint Brush said:


> Been at this business a long time and like they say you cant judge a book by its cover, you cant judge a bird by his gobble either. If I did it on every one I heard I would be the one walking into camp with the bird that brings the comment ( WELL HE WILL EAT GOOD )



Can't judge a bird by it's gobble?  How long is a long time?  Ever hear an eight year old boy that sounded like a grown man.  Or a grown man that sounded like an eight year old boy?  Same holds true with turkeys.  I guess I have heard a grown man that sounded like a woman, but that's a different critter all together.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I have called in a few Jakes over the years with a full gobble I would have swore was a Tom. Called in and killed a 3-4 year old 1 year that likely had a pellet in his craw he sounded so bad and jake like.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jan 28, 2014)

I have seen "super jakes" or late hatch toms from the previous year. I guess that's what they were. Anyway, I had one come in late one season. Gobbled like an older bird. He came in from behind me. The woods were greened out and full. He came around a big log I was up against. He had a double beard, one thin and one thick where I could see coming out of his breast.I could tell one was over 3 inches long but couldn't see the end of it. His body was partially covered by the foliage but he ran his head straight up and at about 22 yards I let em have it. He went down and his tail went up. Jake tail. 5 inch thin and 7 inch thick beard but Jake fan and nubs for spurs.Talked like big bird, acted like one. But he was a jake. Only jake I have killed in almost 30 years of hunting. 28 years to be exact. He grilled good though.


----------



## Brad (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't trophy hunt turkeys. If he's got a full fan I'm killing him. I killed a gobbler 2 years ago that didn't weigh 17 pounds and his beard was only about 8 inches but his spurs were an inch and an eighth.


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 28, 2014)

Doa


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2014)

six said:


> Can't judge a bird by it's gobble?  How long is a long time?  Ever hear an eight year old boy that sounded like a grown man.  Or a grown man that sounded like an eight year old boy?  Same holds true with turkeys.  I guess I have heard a grown man that sounded like a woman, but that's a different critter all together.



I have heard a few turkeys gobble in my day, I just don't think I could tell the age of one by it's gobble, I have heard jakes gobble like a tom, and have heard toms with spurs almost 1 1/2" yelp like a hen and come in.I was after one here a few years ago that had a long deep thunderous gobble, I really wanted that old tom, when I finally got him, he had 1" spurs, not hardly an old timer.I say if he gobbles, or just comes in quiet, if you want to shoot him, lay the lead to him.Who cares how old they are?


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

cklem said:


> I was after one here a few years ago that had a long deep thunderous gobble, I really wanted that old tom, when I finally got him, he had 1" spurs, not hardly an old timer.


Can a four year old not have one inch spurs?


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2014)

six said:


> Can a four year old not have one inch spurs?



Maybe, but a typical 2 year old around here would have spurs around 3/4" maybe 1" with a beard 7-10", weighing in at a whopping 14-17lbs, if a 4 year old has the same charactoristics, what is the difference?The point is, I can't see how one would tell the difference from a bird with 1" spurs with one with 1 1/2" spurs.simply by hearing it gobble, as for your example earlier, my son is 14, I am almost 40, when one or the other answers the phone no one can tell if it's him or me, we sound exactly the same.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2014)

yes.........I'd kill a Jake!

It'd be my first bird and I will certainly post pics for you guys to slam


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

cklem said:


> I can't see how one would tell the difference from a bird with 1" spurs with one with 1 1/2" spurs.simply by hearing it gobble


You can't tell their spur length by their gobble, that would be crazy.   But you can tell their age, I learned this from one of the best a few years ago.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2014)

six said:


> You can't tell their spur length by their gobble, that would be crazy.   But you can tell their age, I learned this from one of the best a few years ago.



LOL, well good, maybe someday I will be that in tune with nature,As deer hunters we are told if we shoot a buck that is not considered trophy sized, we are less than hunters,are we really gonna go there with turkeys?Nothing wrong with blasting a 2 year old gobbler.Although I could see why experienced turkey hunters would give a jake a pass.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 29, 2014)

I love a 2 year old or 2 early in the season, after that I do "try" to target a couple of long bearded rascals I get on trailcam but never seem to be able to call in or even see in person.


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

cklem said:


> LOL, well good, maybe someday I will be that in tune with nature


I hope so, maybe it will save some immature turkeys from a early demise.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2014)

cklem said:


> What do you guys do, measure their spurs before you shoot them?I somehow don't think the turkeys I hunt would let me.




I've got a Leupold TSR Scope, like the Boone & Crockett Reticle but  this is the (Turkey Spur Reticle); lets me measure the spurs through the  scope before I shoot.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 29, 2014)

Gadget said:


> I've got a Leupold TSR Scope, like the Boone & Crockett Reticle but  this is the (Turkey Spur Reticle); lets me measure the spurs through the  scope before I shoot.



Hahaha!!!, I'v heard it all now.


----------



## antnye (Jan 29, 2014)

Gadget said:


> I've got a Leupold TSR Scope, like the Boone & Crockett Reticle but  this is the (Turkey Spur Reticle); lets me measure the spurs through the  scope before I shoot.





Timber1 said:


> I just hunt beards. No beard rot. No short beards. Works for me. I carry the Leupold TBR. Similar to the TSR.



Don't those have the PDC (pellet drop reticle) for those stubborn 100yd birds.

Never Mind, that's Nikon.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jan 29, 2014)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Jake = pass
> Full fan = dead bird



This^^^ If he's mature he'll die.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, I will take any full fanned gobbler.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 29, 2014)

six said:


> Can't judge a bird by it's gobble?  How long is a long time?  Ever hear an eight year old boy that sounded like a grown man.  Or a grown man that sounded like an eight year old boy?  Same holds true with turkeys.  I guess I have heard a grown man that sounded like a woman, but that's a different critter all together.



Not gonna try and qualify Paint Brush as a turkey hunter because the man has nothing to prove to anyone. That being said....... This man has forgot more about turkey hunting than most people will ever know.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang I betcha ya'll kill button bucks too.... Geeesh.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a question for you experts who can tell how old a bird is before you ground check him.

Which one of these gobblers was a two year old and which one was 3 year old or older?


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Jan 29, 2014)

"If he acts like a big boy, treat him like a big boy"


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 29, 2014)

Gadget said:


> I've got a Leupold TSR Scope, like the Boone & Crockett Reticle but  this is the (Turkey Spur Reticle); lets me measure the spurs through the  scope before I shoot.



Dad-gum Rick, this is my first year hunting with the FF3 and you done coming out with these new fangled gadgets...........umm, no pun intended!!!


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not gonna try and qualify Paint Brush as a turkey hunter because the man has nothing to prove to anyone. That being said....... This man has forgot more about turkey hunting than most people will ever know.



Just curious.  Did he forget how to age them by their gobble, or did he never know?


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Here's a question for you experts who can tell how old a bird is before you ground check him.
> 
> Which one of these gobblers was a two year old and which one was 3 year old or older?




Since I didn't get to hear them gobble it's almost impossible to tell from the pictures.  But I'd guess the second picture was that of a two year old.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't age them by the gobble.Wish I was that good. Maybe 1 day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

six,
You getten in the turkey challenge,it would be a shame to let all that talent go to waste.... Share it with us. Maybe we will get on the same team.


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> six,
> You getten in the turkey challenge,it would be a shame to let all that talent go to waste.... Share it with us. Maybe we will get on the same team.



I was going to wait until I actually killed one.  Then enter the following years contest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

six said:


> I was going to wait until I actually killed one.  Then enter the following years contest.



It mite take several years if you do it that way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

The turkeys in our area have been eating the deer supplement pellets and I think there beards and spurs grow bigger. I don't know what it does to the gobble.


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

I think it would make it deeper and slightly longer.  Probably would have to use a .66 multiplier to accurately age them by their gobble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

When they double & triple gobble is that asign of age?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 29, 2014)

You fellas make this too complicated Put a longbow in your lap and you won`t ask yourself these kind of questions. RC


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2014)

robert carter said:


> You fellas make this too complicated Put a longbow in your lap and you won`t ask yourself these kind of questions. RC


----------



## six (Jan 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> When they double & triple gobble is that asign of age?



No, just eagerness to not make it to his next birthday.


----------



## pnome (Jan 29, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Here's a question for you experts who can tell how old a bird is before you ground check him.
> 
> Which one of these gobblers was a two year old and which one was 3 year old or older?




I'll play, just to see if I'm right.  Got a 50-50 chance.  I say the top one is the 3yr old.


----------



## fullstrut (Jan 29, 2014)

No doubt!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 30, 2014)

> I'll play, just to see if I'm right. Got a 50-50 chance. I say the top one is the 3yr old.





> Since I didn't get to hear them gobble it's almost impossible to tell from the pictures. But I'd guess the second picture was that of a two year old.



Nope and nope.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 30, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Nope and nope.



Ok I got this, bottom one is a 3 yr old


----------



## Killdee (Jan 30, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Ok I got this, bottom one is a 3 yr old



Dang yeu r gud


----------



## six (Jan 30, 2014)

That was my next guess.  I wish I could have heard them gobble, then I would haven nailed it!


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 30, 2014)

I used to be a believer that one could age a Tom by his Spur length but now after a little time watching spurs as birds are killed I just do not think one accurately predict a gobblers age by spur length.  I believe can tell if a bird is a jake or two year old by spur length but after that it is just impossible to tell because of them breaking them off or wearing them down.  

I have a buddy that killed a tagged bird that is estimated to be 8 years old by the tagging and the longest spur was only 1 1/4".  This bird was killed in Western New York.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 30, 2014)

you guys got suckered into that one....... the answer is none; they're both jakes.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 30, 2014)

davisd9 said:


> I have a buddy that killed a tagged bird that is estimated to be 8 years old by the tagging and the longest spur was only 1 1/4".  This bird was killed in Western New York.



I agree there has to be some genetics in the equation.. This may sound ridiculous but: 

Around here what I have noticed is the very long spurred birds we have killed 1 1/2+ are very small in diameter.. 

Than we have killed a pile of birds that are all at 1 1/4 quarter inches and the diameter of the spur is fatter.. 

Like you stated aging gobblers by spurs leaves alot of questions after 2-3 years old.. But I think alot of these fat spurred gobblers are maxed out and I truly am doubtful they are younger than the longer spurred gobblers described above...


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 30, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> I agree there has to be some genetics in the equation.. This may sound ridiculous but:
> 
> Around here what I have noticed is the very long spurred birds we have killed 1 1/2+ are very small in diameter..
> 
> ...



I agree with all you stated.  One also has to take into consideration of the soil type and terrain that the birds are in.  A bird that lives in a softer soil environment like on agriculture land will have less overall wear on their spurs than one that lives in a rocky soil environment.  Just like the ag bird will have less of a chance of broken spurs outside of fighting.  

I have 2 birds that I know are at least 4 years old on the farm I hunt so hopefully I will get to continue my research if I ground check them.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 30, 2014)

Gadget said:


> you guys got suckered into that one....... the answer is none; they're both jakes.





Just wanted to add some spice to a thread that talks about telling how old a bird is.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 30, 2014)

didn't know they lived past 2..


----------



## HillbillyJim (Jan 30, 2014)

Absolutely no way in my club.  We are a QGM (quality gobbler management) club.  Must be at least four years old, weigh at least 24 lbs, have a 10 inch beard, and a minimum of 1.5 inch spurs.  Anything less is a $200 fine or either you have to have it mounted.  Shoot a jake and you are automatically out of the club!  Any debate about the age will be settled by paid consultant from from the Wild Turkey Federation.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh Yeah I have seen some jam up NWTF consultants at some of the banquets, especially the ones that have the bottomless $5 beer cup!!!

Kinda why I quit going, made me feel so small and uninformed....


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol

Yeah, I'll kill him.


----------



## deersled (Jan 30, 2014)

If a 2 year old ain't got a 9-10" beard I believe its genetics. Cull bird! Better get him out of the flock


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 30, 2014)

Most birds killed are around two years old.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 30, 2014)

Melvin4730 said:


> Most birds killed are around two years old.



Yep, and aint nothin wrong with that.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 31, 2014)

Melvin4730 said:


> Most birds killed are around two years old.



I think most hunters do not know how to tell whether a bird is two years old or not when they are holding him in their hand, much less when he's walking around in the woods.  I chuckle every time a guy on TV kills a bird, looks at his 1" to 1-1/8" spurs and says, "...nice two year old..."

I'd say maybe 25% or 33% of the birds I've killed have been two years old.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 31, 2014)

Gadget said:


> you guys got suckered into that one....... the answer is none; they're both jakes.






hawglips said:


> Just wanted to add some spice to a thread that talks about telling how old a bird is.




Ha, I nailed it.......


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll shoot every 2 yr old bird that I call in until I get to 3 of them. Then, I will wait until the next season and kill the next three 2 year old birds that I call in, and continue to do the same thing year after year until I die.


----------



## Klondike (Feb 1, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Walks like a man, talks like a man, acts like a man. They might be small but they'll be just as tough. Well 2yr olds can come in running. At the moment he steps out at under 40 with a full fan he will be getting a ride home. Full fan acting grown id introduce him to some hevi-shot and start looking for his buddies.



...dies like a man


----------



## sea trout (Feb 1, 2014)

*would you kill a two year old gobbler??*

Every chance I get!!!


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2014)

No gobbler deserves to see his third birthday


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 9, 2014)

hawglips said:


> I think most hunters do not know how to tell whether a bird is two years old or not when they are holding him in their hand, much less when he's walking around in the woods.  I chuckle every time a guy on TV kills a bird, looks at his 1" to 1-1/8" spurs and says, "...nice two year old..."
> 
> I'd say maybe 25% or 33% of the birds I've killed have been two years old.




It's not a science, but it's fairly simple to estimate a birds age up to about three years old...meaning you can tell the bird is at least a certain age. After that it gets a little more fuzzy.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 10, 2014)

> Originally Posted by hawglips
> I think most hunters do not know how to tell whether a bird is two years old or not when they are holding him in their hand, much less when he's walking around in the woods. I chuckle every time a guy on TV kills a bird, looks at his 1" to 1-1/8" spurs and says, "...nice two year old..."





Melvin4730 said:


> It's not a science, but it's fairly simple to estimate a birds age up to about three years old...meaning you can tell the bird is at least a certain age. After that it gets a little more fuzzy.



Yep, but most don't know how to, IMO.


----------



## six (Feb 10, 2014)

Beard tip?


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Gobblers these days.....they grow up so fast!


----------



## Hammock (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes no questions asked. The two year olds seem to be the most vocal and they put on a great show.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 10, 2014)

six said:


> Beard tip?



That's the best way I know of.  A 3 year old has the amber tips worn off.  A two year old typically doesn't.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im not going to hunt the first two weeks so im not bothered by them run to the gun two Yr. olds. I hate to think of putting a tag on any turkey under 4 really. I always pull the jaw bone....


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 10, 2014)

Lordy, let's not turn turkey hunting into deer hunting.


----------



## JMB (Feb 12, 2014)

I usually can't tell if it's a two year old till my hands are around  his feet...I mean, they may gobble more, come in more readily, but so do the old boys on the right day (and vice versa)  If it is not a jake, the trigger is getting pulled


----------



## tail_slider3d (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I shoot a 2 year old.  If I am having a great year and already killed two of my birds I may not shoot a 2 year old but most likely I will.  I have culled very few.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Feb 15, 2014)

It's dead.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 15, 2014)

SHOOT! 1 year, 2 years, If I don't eat him, POACHERS will! Only thing I won't shoot is "On the ROOST"!


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 15, 2014)

If its hanging and or full fan, I'm shooting.  Have killed a couple with beard rot.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Beat the bushes on public land like some of us do and you wouldn't even have to discuss this. You'd just be taking pictures and tormenting them to the truck.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Feb 15, 2014)

drop em.


----------

